# Deadly decoys or Silosocks??



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

I was looking at getting either some Deadly decoy socks or some Silosocks. I was wondering the pros and cons of each decoy. What are your experiences with either of these decoys? Which one is the most durable and what one will last the longest of the two?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Both are great decoys. Ive never hunted over silo's, but have 150 or so deadlies. Do a search on here for sillosocks and youll get a hundred positive posts about em.
After looking at silo's in scheels, i think the deadly is gonna end up being a longer lasing decoy. I like the 3-D head deadlies have more than the silo head, but the silo heads dont take up as much room. Plus, I think deadly decoys has the best looking blue decoy out there. Price is about the same for both, with silos's being i think $5-10 bucks cheaper a dozen. Also, deadly doesnt make a feeder head as of yet, just a headless.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Deadly decoys with silos make for a killer combo..
As bareback was saying, Deadly's don't make feeders, throwing in a few doz. silos feeders will make it more realistic!

Remember: "White Kills"!!!


----------



## Barry (Mar 11, 2006)

I hunted with both deady decoy and sillosocks this year and although the deadlys are more realistic with the head they have, they are also more of a pain in the neck to load up vs sillosocks. They also take up more storage. We had some of the jesus clips break or fall off but I would like to add that I believe it was from clip installation error (my buddy installed a bunch of them inproperly and I believe that compromised the integrety of the clip) they send extra clips with each box.
I like both


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Both good. Deadlies and much heavier than silo-socks. I would buy both. Silo feeders and deadly sentry's. 
White Kills! :sniper:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

yeah... I agree w/ everyone else, i like the deadly bags better, more durable for sure and the heads look great but are a pain to load up.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Man, I was thinking about winning the lottery. I know exactly what I would buy. 20 dozen snow sillosocks, 20 dozen blue sillosocks, 10 dozen juvie sillosocks all feeders. Then I would buy 10 dozen deadly snow uprights and 10 dozen deadly blues.

Then I would add some full bodies. I don't know what I would buy for sure with unlimited funds. Most likely 30 dozen DSD in every color combination and position possible. These full bodies would be my whole spread for the fall, but when the time called for a big pile of decoys I would set all of these decoys out. 1200 decoys should be able to pull in those birds eh? I guess on top of all that I would probably buy a BIG trailer so I can fit all those decoys along with a four-wheeler with MATTRACKS and a small trailer to tow behind that. That would be a good rig I would think.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Work great together.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

DAWG!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Deadly's and Silo's were a DEADLY combination that day!! 8) 8)

Drake Killer choke tubes and Terror Choke tubes were even deadlier! :sniper:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I just gotta know what Madison hat says? It looks like an old STAMART hat!!! Big pimpin if you ask me!!!
Those look like some mighty good brats in training!

Nice shoot guys!!
Any bands?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Maverick said:


> I just gotta know what Madison hat says? It looks like an old STAMART hat!!! Big pimpin if you ask me!!!
> Those look like some mighty good brats in training!
> 
> Nice shoot guys!!
> Any bands?


Its a Budwieser hat :beer: I wish it was one of the old STAMART hats that would've definitely been big pimpin....I was gonna wear my Betty Boops (Betty Boops Bar in Turtle Lake) but I left it at home.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Mav, we didnt get any bands out of the 2 unbelievable days of snow hunting but a guy i know shot a banded speck this weekend.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Please tell me Madison didn't wear that hat while you were hunting.The last time I hunted with him he was wearing a brand new bright beautiful hat (looked like he was going to lunch at the Stadium Club). He did have a dingy old stocking hat he put on after I gave him a hard time. :beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Old Hunter said:


> Please tell me Madison didn't wear that hat while you were hunting.The last time I hunted with him he was wearing a brand new bright beautiful hat (looked like he was going to lunch at the Stadium Club). He did have a dingy old stocking hat he put on after I gave him a hard time. :beer:


O.H.- no I didnt wear that particular hat in the field that day.. I do remember that morning you gave me a hard time :lol: , I havent forgot a camo hat since then, I make sure one is in the truck at all times now:lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

It would have been a lot cooler if you did!


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

i like the widgeon in that pic.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

possumfoot said:


> i like the widgeon in that pic.


Nice eyes man!! That is a hen Widgeon in the picture that commited complete suicide into the decoys that morning. Flight Cancelled :wink:


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

Did the prices just go up on the deadly decoys?


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

It looks like they did.....and here I was planning to order a bunch of those blues before next spring.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Was deer hunting this weekend out by mandan and saw probably 5-10k migrating south. I cant believe there will be much for snows left with the temps we have been having at night.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

They have been moving through Nebraska pretty good the last day or so.......I would expect the final big push of snows to come through my area this week mid week....... 8)


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

IF anyone is interested my group is looking to get rid of a bunch of deadly decoys. PM me for details.


----------

